
Ask HN: Want to build a side project together? - andrewpierno
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m Andrew, I run engineering at a computer vision startup in LA.<p>I want to build some side projects with a few people playing with the concept of a co-op meets venture studio. I can get it in front of the right people if one of these ideas becomes viable.<p>If you&#x27;re interested feel free to shoot me a message here or on the telegram channel!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;t.me&#x2F;joinchat&#x2F;AAAAAErKJlcRvbOC_iGozg
======
latexr
What kind of skills are you looking for?

